# how often do you bath a german shepherd



## vfresolone (Oct 9, 2008)

I am a new puppy owner and i think i remember hearing that you shouldn't give a dog a bath to often because it can dry out their skin. Is once a month a good amount of time between baths for a german shepherd


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

One a month should be fine. Usually it only becomes a problem if you are bathing once a week +. Even then though, it can vary from dog to dog. Some need it more, some less. Kind of trial and error


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Once a month should be okay, but use a quality professional DOG shampoo and conditioner/creme rinse or a product that does both. Too many products, especially cheaper products (but even those you pay big money for at human salons) include harsh detergent and chemical ingredients that leave a film on the coat or otherwise damage it. I prefer products that are not only puppy safe, but tearless, hypoallergenic and environtmentally friendly, too.


----------

